# Chef's Choice 615A, Very happy!



## SonnyE (Nov 7, 2018)

So I finally "pulled the trigger" and got a new, _genuine_, meat and other stuff, *slicer*.
Oddly enough, I had decided on this Chef's Choice 615 before I caught up with how many Friends here on SMF also enjoy their Chef's Choice as well.
I ordered mine from Ebay. I use Ebay a lot anymore for the free shipping. I was really impressed by the shipping. Ordered Sunday, delivered Tuesday afternoon. o_O:)
I unpacked it when I got home from an afternoon pick-up run.

I cut up two chunks of Pork Loin last night while the Air Fryer was making Chicken Dinner.
The pork loin was still frozen from the deep freeze. Why not throw it right into the fire?
I was impressed right off when I clicked the switch on. Woo-Yoo! It runs continuously like a real slicer. And it runs quite quietly as well. Good first impression.

Grabbed chunk one of Loin and sliced off ~1/4" slices (setting 4 on the knob) of my trimmed up Pork Loin. Wow! No grunt, no slow down, no noise or sound change at all. Away pealed the icy slab of gonna-be Jerky. I landed it on the catch tray.
Carriage return, and slice another. Amazing! To say the least I was impressed based on what would happen if I attempted to cut this frozen meat by hand, or the old Krupp.
I happily sliced away, the slicer staying stable on the counter, and one-handed slicing off slabs of Jerky cuts. With my now idle left hand, I caught the icy meat and layed it on the supplied tray, I learned to turn the tray 1/4 turn as the meat piled up and my chunks made a good tray full of meat to transfer to my vacuum marinading chamber.

When transferring the meat, I realized some of it had begun to freeze back to the slices it was laying on. Yup, it was still freezing. And the 615A didn't even notice, it just sliced it right off.
Needless to say, I am very happy with this new tool for the kitchen!

So why get a new slicer for making Jerky? Well, that's only the beginning.... heh, heh, heh.
I keep checking my local Sam's Club for slab's of Pork Belly, today I got to chat with the Butcher and he ordered a box of slabs and expects them tomorrow.
Guess where Sonny's gonna be at 7 AM if he isn't towing a trailer? I could get real friendly with the Butcher, he's quite nice. He told me he didn't know why somebody had cut up the pork belly in the case like they did. About 1 inch thick pieces.
He knows I want a slab to make bacon myself of.


----------



## Hank R (Nov 7, 2018)

Interesting I received my 615 yesterday and used it for the first time today to cut left over Roast beef for lunch.  Like you did not move on counter and very quiet.


----------



## tropics (Nov 7, 2018)

I did a review on the 615 wondering what the difference is between the 615A 7 MINE
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/meat-slicer-review.256349/

I sliced frozen Filet Mignon paper thin to make cheese steaks
Richie


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 7, 2018)

SE,Sounds like you have yourself a great slicer!


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 7, 2018)

tropics said:


> I did a review on the 615 wondering what the difference is between the 615A 7 MINE
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/meat-slicer-review.256349/
> 
> I sliced frozen Filet Mignon paper thin to make cheese steaks
> Richie



Hi Richie,
I don't know, and actually it was advertised as a 615. So I didn't really know until it arrived it was a 615A.
I'd bet the difference only amounts to the type of grease used. ;)

I did read where the 610 and 615 model was the 615 has a more powerful motor and runs cooler.

Here is a chart of different models: https://chefschoice.com/wp-content/uploads/QRGSlicers0518.pdf

I almost suspect it's like Laundry Detergent. New! And Improved!
The only thing I've seen new with Laundry soap in my lifetime is the bottles are getting smaller. (Less costs more)
And there is a spout with a push button. (Which let's it drip and make a mess)

All I am sure of is... I sure like mine!

I stopped at Sam's Club on my way home hoping they got some Pork Belly in.
They didn't. :( But I got to chat with the Butcher for a minute. He did order a box, but it will be in tomorrow.
He didn't know who or why they sliced the pork belly they had into 1" pieces.
Probably somebody who wants to be a butcher, but can't cut it. :p


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 8, 2018)

I've had a Chef's Choice for years, I think mine is a 645.
I also have the smooth blade & the sharpener.
You will want to get both.
I also have a 12" Torrey commercial slicer, but 90% of the time I use the Chef's Choice.
It is a real workhorse.
Very well built & easy to clean. I use vasoline on the blade gear & the screw that spins the blade.
Other than an occasional sharpening there is no maintenance. 
Al


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 8, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> I've had a Chef's Choice for years, I think mine is a 645.
> I also have the smooth blade & the sharpener.
> You will want to get both.
> I also have a 12" Torrey commercial slicer, but 90% of the time I use the Chef's Choice.
> ...



Thanks Al! I would prefer to ingest Vaseline over Lithium grease. Don't know why, as a kid Vasoline was a 'go-to' for chapped lips and other irritations. (Didn't work for Sister's though. Just made them madder.)

I wanted to ask about the smooth blade. Is it more for paper thin slices? Like sandwich meats. :confused:
Me being me, I wanted a smooth blade in case. But wasn't sure if it would be worth it to me.
My intent was for Jerky meat, and Bacon (which I want to try making).
But being a tool guy, having the recommended blades just seemed right to me.

Why is it most Home Use slicers come with the serrated blades?

Another irritation I'm beginning to realize is trying to find products that aren't already sliced. o_O


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 9, 2018)

Yep, what Holly said!
Al


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 9, 2018)

I have a food grade grease I use on my stuffer and slicer.  Not expensive either.


----------



## johnmeyer (Nov 9, 2018)

Thoughts on lubricants and blades ...

You certainly should NOT be using Vaseline. Here is the lubricant I bought:

McGlaughlin Oil PETROL-GEL Lubricant, 4 oz

It is food-grade lubricant for not much money ($7). I expect this amount will last the life of my 615. 

As for the non-serrated blade, I did buy one, but having used it for a few years, I would NOT recommend it. I don't think it does any better at slicing thin, and it is just one more expense. If there is a difference, it is really, really minor.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 9, 2018)

johnmeyer said:


> Thoughts on lubricants and blades ...
> 
> You certainly should NOT be using Vaseline. Here is the lubricant I bought:
> 
> ...




That's the stuff I have


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 9, 2018)

pc farmer said:


> I have a food grade grease I use on my stuffer and slicer.  Not expensive either.



Oh, yeah, I know it is edible, food grade lube, And like Food Grade Silicon Lube.
But the amount smeared on the housing behind the blade should do me for lubing the carriage for a while. o_O

The only serrated blades in our Hinkles set are the bread knife and sandwich knife.
The wife claims the sandwich knife as her tomato knife. Gets pissed if I use it. Which is a _very_ rare occasion. (I got the stink eye when I sliced open my biscuits with it last night. :( )
I wish it had a place for my vegetable clever.
I think I'll embed some rare earth magnets on the block to hold my veggi cleaver and my 10" cimeter. :rolleyes:


----------



## old sarge (Nov 9, 2018)

I am still using my old Rival, serrated blade.  I have had that slicer since maybe the mid 1980's. But lately, I have been feeling the urge to replace it with something a tad larger.  Being a LEM loyalist, I prowled the web for their Big Bite 8 1/2 inch model. While LEM lists it at $359, Home Depot has it for $279, free shipping to store. Unfortunately, their site has many slicer options as well as other goodies.  Such a tough decision.  So I will stick with the Rival for a  while yet and think this through.
https://www.homedepot.com/b/Applian...4&Ns=None&storeSelection=443,8488,410,467,486


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 10, 2018)

Ha, Ha, Sarge,
My wife asked what I spent $149.00 on?
I told her my new slicer.
She said, "You spent 150 dollars on a slicer? Why?"
"Because it was the one I wanted."
End of discussion...

I think if you want a LEM Big Bite to replace your Rival, then that is what you should get.
Never have any doubts about making the right choice that way. And it would totally complement your other items in your meat kitchen.


----------



## old sarge (Nov 10, 2018)

SonnyE thats they way I figure it as well.  I have to say that their slicers look like they came from a clone factory regarding the base castings. I have researched specs on the look alike units and and noticed that wattage varies from one clone to another and most only have a 1 year warranty.  Also look to see which site has a listing of repair parts.  Very few do. I like the 5 year warranty LEM offers more than anything else.   

I looked at the Avantco models and they have a one year warranty for commercial use but if used for residential the warranty is void. Looked at Edge Craft, Globe, KWS and a few others. My pockets are somewhat shallow. On the LEM in the link, the photo of the slicer does not have the LEM name plate. Sent the link to LEM for verification.  Also, the warranty is listed as 1 year.  Better safe than sorry. The jury is deadlocked on this.  Time will tell.


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 10, 2018)

Wow, that 5 year sounds very reassuring!
With a warranty like that, who needs parts? ;)

The Chef's Choice is made by Edge Craft. It was as deep as I wanted to scrape the bottom of my shallow pockets too. I could afford meat, too.
And a Cadillac compared to the plastic Krupp I was.. ahem, enjoying. :rolleyes:
I'm pretty sure I won't wear one out.


----------



## old sarge (Nov 10, 2018)

This is what I was looking at regarding Chefs Choice.  Mo 615 listed but I agree the 615 is a fine unit and a good price (available on many sites). So here are the newer models:  Still pondering.  And too early to start drinking PBR to help in the process.  To me, warranty is a very strong selling point, provided one is not paying more for a warranty than the product.  Thus, looking at clones.  In fact, two of the Chefs Choice slicers look like the LEM.  Clonish, ain't it!
https://chefschoice.com/food-slicers/


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 10, 2018)

Rubbing chin here...
I donno Sarge, but if you were to step away from LEM, can you be happy? Only you can answer that.
But those two Professional Model Edge Craft units really do look like LEM clones. Basically.
There are some differences, knob styles, thumb guard.
But the price differences are kind of large. The LEM Big Bite, to me, fits our pockets better than the look alike Edge Craft.
And I think the Genuine LEM *would carry* that 5 year warranty. ;)

I was scrapin the lint at $149.00. And felt it was as deep as I needed to go for my use, and expectations. (I'm kinda small potatoes, don't process game or large animals. Just want to make Jerky and Bacon (of late). )
So far, which isn't much beyond the garden gate, I've been happy with what it has done and how quiet it runs. I can eavesdrop (Eardrop?) on what the wife is watching on TV while using it.
And it wasn't too large of a pill for the CFO to swallow. LOL!

If you like LEM, and like the brand enough, then it is worth the extra miles to march. You would never need to look back and kick yourself in the seat of your pants. But only you can decide that.

Oh, and like my Marine Buddy told me...
"BEER! It's not _just_ for breakfast anymore!"
We were on a trip and needed a little hair of the dog that morning....
I miss John and Paul.


----------



## old sarge (Nov 10, 2018)

I just checked my old Rival. 125 watt motor. Still chugs along. Speaking of chugging it is now time for a beer with lunch.

On occasion I need a larger blade as old reliable is 6 inches. But it is rare when I need it and that is when the urge to splurge hits. Time passes and so goes the need. But you are correct in sticking with LEM. I do like the long warranty. The price has to be right.

I have the Chefs Choice knife sharpener. Great tool and as reliable as political dissention. Just no stopping it. Giving Edge Craft a 4th look. May squirt them a note about bumping up their warranty for household use.

Edit:  Message sent to Edge Craft.


----------



## johnmeyer (Nov 10, 2018)

I've had a Chef's Choice sharpener for about fifteen years. I like the edge it can put on some blades, but ultimately fell out of love because it simply cannot get to any part of the blade close to the handle if you have a traditional knive (like a Henckles) that has a tang that extends through the handle and has a big thick heel near the bolster.

I got a Work Sharp, Ken Onion Edition, for Christmas two years ago, and fell in love all over again, this time for good. It can handle (pun intended) knives that look like this one, and get the sharpening all the way to the handle.


----------



## old sarge (Nov 14, 2018)

Slicer purchase has ground to a halt.   The Rival still works and that is good enough for my wife of 44 years. But I am still keenly interested in getting one; possibly next year.  In the meantime, I have been researching, with nearly zero luck, the Chefs Choice 10 inch model 672. Not much info available except what is on their site.  Sent in a ton of questions and answers are being researched.   The Cabbalas model via youtube looks a lot like the 672; no way of telling.No user comments on their site and amazon seems to get comments confused with different models.  Such is life.  The LEM is still in the running.  Such is life!


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 15, 2018)

old sarge said:


> The Cabbalas model via youtube looks a lot like the 672;


I would agree ,  the 10 " looks like the chef's choice . 
I have the Cabela's 8.7 deluxe . Made by Nesco . 180 watt motor . Works great .


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 15, 2018)

old sarge said:


> Slicer purchase has ground to a halt.   The Rival still works and that is good enough for my wife of 44 years. But I am still keenly interested in getting one; possibly next year.  In the meantime, I have been researching, with nearly zero luck, the Chefs Choice 10 inch model 672. Not much info available except what is on their site.  Sent in a ton of questions and answers are being researched.   The Cabbalas model via youtube looks a lot like the 672; no way of telling.No user comments on their site and amazon seems to get comments confused with different models.  Such is life.  The LEM is still in the running.  Such is life!



Oh, it is so dismaying when the base commander simply cannot see the merits of better equipment. 

I take comments and reviews with a grain of rock salt. Half are outright liars. And the other 49% have trouble deciding on which bathroom to use. The remaining 1% hang out here at SMF. ;)

We had a Superintendent who was a No guy. Unless his Engineers asked.
We use to line up requests for when he went on vacation, because the second in command would approve anything we could reasonably present to him. His name was Jose.
When Jose was up, things ran smooth. But when Brent (the Superintendent) was up, forget about it.
We referred to it as Jose, or Hose B, times. 
We could count on Hose B to deny anything without a 10,000 word justification.

I am the Captain of my ship... :rolleyes:
Unfortunately, I married an Admiral, too. o_O


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 21, 2018)

So I am noticing the Chefs Choice 615 is listed as "discontinued" (although they are still able to be purchased-other slicer models as well). I'm also finding conflicting differences in the difference between the 615 and the 615A. On the Chefs Choice website it lists the 615A has an ALL METAL food pusher, but the pusher looks plastic to me. One of the Amazon reviewers states:

_"The only difference between the 615 and 615A per a call with the Chef's Choice, today, is that the 615A is made by a different supplier. To distinguish between the two, the serial number label has a date code on it. This code next to the serial number starts with a Letter. The first one I ordered was A18, which indicates January 2018 and would not be the 615A model. The 615A model should have a date code of D18 or greater. D meaning April and 18 meaning 2018."_​

 SonnyE
 - I have two questions for you: Does your new slicer have a metal or plastic food pusher? And what is the date code next to your serial number? I'm trying to figure out if this reviewer knows which bathroom to use. LOL!

I personally have the 615 and love it! Im looking at buying one as a Christmas gift for my brother. There's $13 bucks difference between the two right now. Trying to arm my myself with information. Im hoping for a Black Friday or Cyber Monday deal


----------



## old sarge (Nov 21, 2018)

I don’t trust Amazon ratings. Many are for the same family but differ from the offspring/item being viewed.


----------



## old sarge (Dec 7, 2018)

Still straddling the fence on a new slicer.  Starting to give some serious consideration to the models from Chef's Choice.  Also the Waring FS1000 as well as LEM.


----------



## old sarge (Jan 4, 2019)

Took a lot of pondering and the like but I just ordered the Chef's Choice 665 slicer from MidwayUSA. Price was reduced as the end of season.


----------



## old sarge (Jan 12, 2019)

The 665 arrived Friday. Unpacked it and gave it the once over. Fully expecting a metal motor and blade housing and a molded plastic base the carriage rides on, I was pleasantly surprised to see that it is all aluminum except for the food carriage and the bottom base plate.  I fired it up sans meat and the blade runs faster than the old Rival (which I will keep and use as needed) and the noise level about the same.  I can fully appreciate why the Chef's Choice slicers are as popular as they are. It looks and feels well built, finish impeccable.  Overall, I am impressed.  Now, to find something to slice


----------



## johnmeyer (Jan 13, 2019)

I agree Sarge: it's a lot of slicer for the money.


----------



## old sarge (Jan 13, 2019)

I put it to use tonight. Real happy with it.


----------

